# Kokanee tackle - until next year.



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

A few posts about Kokanee and a guy gets teary eyed! 

I was putting the trolling gear away, as my salmon season is done until the ice is on, and I seen one particular piece of equipment that I believe was my golden ticket this year.

I was vacationing in Montana back in April and decided to hit the sporting goods store, as is tradition, when walking down the aisle I was instantly stopped by this flash. I turned to see a piece I HAD to have. Normally when I purchase tackle it fits one or more of three questions. Is it flashy? (I'm simple) Does it replicate something? Or, is it cheap? (I am )

So I bought this flasher called "Dee's Double Diamond flasher" solely because it was flashy, definitely not cheap... I couldn't wait to get home and try it out! On the first outing I was hesitant to even put it in the water for fear of losing it, but glad I took the leap of faith! I was catching 4 to 1 compared to my brother rigged with the usual setup. I was amazed! The drag is nonexistent, I could actually troll using 6lb mono and my whole setup barely loaded the tip of the rod! 
It hasn't let me down yet! From small northern reservoirs to The Gorge, this thing is worthy. So I thought I'd share..

It is two blades attached by swivels and a wire leader.









Each blade. Ingenious design.
top








bottom









I'd say its definitely worth trying out, only problem, I haven't seen them in stores around here yet. 

Now they line up for ICE!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Never seen that gizmo before, very interesting. 

Nice pic of the spawning fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------

